# ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt -  Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit!



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

Redaktionell

Vorbemerkung:
Eigentlich wollte mich nicht mehr so mit dem DAFV beschäftigen.
Normale und anständige Angler wissen inzwischen eh, wie gefährlich und kontraproduktiv der DAFV für Angler und Angeln ist. 
Und die immer noch im DAFV organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer wollen es ja nicht anders und schlucken halt stumm und dumpf, was an immer weiteren Verboten für Angler kommt.

Nachdem aber *Lars Wernicke als unbezahlter Privatmann* nicht nur die Klage gegen das Angelverbot einleitet, sondern es über die BILD geschafft hat, das Thema mit einer Menge an positiven Rückmeldungen bundesweit auch in Nichtanglermedien bekannt zu machen, habe ich mich entschlossen, den noch rumliegenden Artikel über das Versagen des *DAFV mit seinen hochbezahlten Angestellten* in Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu veröffentlichen. 
Der Mailverkehr von mir mit dem DAFV spricht Bände und beweist die "Kompetenz" des DAFV.
Leider
Thomas Finkbeiner







*ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt -  Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit!​*
*Der DAFV gibt zu, KEINE Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bezüglich Angelverbot AWZ ausserhalb der verbandsinternen Medien gemacht zu haben. 
Gleichzeitig hat der DAFV mit seinen Verlautbarungen und Schreiben erst das in Kraft setzen der Verbotsverordnung von Umweltministerin Hendricks mit den Weg geebnet.
Und zusätzlich beweist mein Mailverkehr mit dem DAFV einmal mehr die da herrschende "Kompetenz".*

Es ist bekannt, wie aktiv ANGLERDEMO war, *wie Lars Wernicke als UNBEZAHLTER Privatmann* es mit dem Thema in viele Zeitungen und Zeitschriften geschafft hat. Sogar ins Fernsehen und ins Radio, und jetzt - mit enorm positiver Resonanz - auch in die BILD. 

Da wollte ich dann doch mal wissen, was die *hochbezahlten "Profis" des DAFV* in dieser Sache zu Stande gebracht haben! 
Und welche Veröffentlichungen sie wo in welchen Medien zu diesem Thema platziert haben. 
Es gibt ja sogar extra einen neuen Mitarbeiter "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit". 
Beantwortet hat die Fragen per Mail allerdings der Geschäftsführer Seggelke (in dessen automatischer Antwort bei Abwesenheit inzwischen auftaucht "gone fishing" - Witzig? Seriös, wenn ein Politiker mal was von denen wollen wöllte?)

Fakt ist, die "Kernantwort" aus dem Mailverkehr (nachdem zuerst falsche Fragen aus einer anderen Mail beantwortet wurden!) ist klar:


> _Über die Pressemitteilungen und Aktivitäten rund um das Thema „AWZ und Angelverbote“ *haben wir in den Kommunikationsmedien des DAFV und unserer Mitgliedsverbände ausführlich berichtet (Webseiten, Verbandszeitschriften usw.*). _



Unter Öffentlichkeits"arbeit" verstehen die hochbezahlten DAFV-Angestellten also *AUSSCHLIESSLICH das füttern der Verbanspostillen und -Seiten.*

Zeitungen?
Fernsehen?
BILD?
ÖFFENTLICHKEIT???
Lobbyarbeit öffentlich?

Fehlanzeige....

Nachfolgend der Mailverkehr mit dem DAFV:

*Frage Redaktion Anglerboard an DAFV:*


> Betreff: Angelverbot AWZ
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr Seggelke,
> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ...



*Antwort DAFV:*


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> dass die EU-Kommission ein vollkommenes Aalfangverbot für die Ostsee in Planung hat, war zum Zeitpunkt der letzten EAA-Jahreshauptversammlung noch nicht bekannt. Zuvor wurden lediglich die regionalen Fischereibeiräte/ Advisory Councils von der Kommission aufgefordert eine Einschätzung zum Management der bedrohten Aalbestände in marinen Gewässer abzugeben. Der DAFV hat sich in diesem Rahmen gegen ein komplettes Fangverbot ausgesprochen.
> 
> ...



*Rückfrage Redaktion Anglerboard:*


> Sehr geehrter Herr Seggelke, es ist nett, dass Sie NICHT gestellte Fragen beantworten.
> 
> Es ging hier aber nicht um Aal, sondern um die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im DAFV bezüglich Angelverbote AWZ (siehe Mail unten).
> 
> ...



*Statement dazu von Herrn Seggelke:*


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> 
> Entschuldigung, die unten stehende Antwort galt natürlich ihrer parallelen Anfrage mit gleicher Befristung.
> ...



*Erneute Rückfrage an den DAFV, bis dato KEINE Antwort:*


> Sehr geehrte Herr Seggelke,
> ich habe da NICHTS gefunden auf Ihren Seiten, dass irgendwo in der Presse ausserhalb verbandsinterner Medien etwas vom DAFV zum Thema Angelverbote in den Schutzgebieten der AWZ veröffentlicht worden wäre.
> 
> Mir ging es ja aber um ÖFFENTLICHKEITSarbeit, nicht um die verbandsinterne Arbeit.
> ...



*Daraufhin stelle der GF Seggelke die Kommunikation mit der Anglerboardredaktion zum Thema ein.*

Thomas Finkbeiner


PS:
Der Schuld"nachweis", wieso der DAFV mit Schuld hat am Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Happach-Kasan und dem DAFV hat man ja das Verbot zu verdanken*. Die Begründungen, warum das Verbot ok wäre, von Henricks, BUND und NABU orientieren sich genau an dem, was Happach-Kasan dem Umweltministerium geschrieben hatte, müsst ihr echt vergleichen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smithie (25. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt -  Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*

Du bekommst wenigstens eine Antwort...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt -  Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*

Wobei es in dem Fall wohl besser gewesen wäre, sie hätten sichs gespart - ist doch nur noch peinlich, oder?

Und wofür verbrennen die über 1,5 Mio. Beitragsgeld JÄHRLICH von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern eigentlich?

Für diese Art "Öffentlichtkeits- und Lobby"arbeit""???


----------



## kati48268 (25. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt -  Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*

Etwas Anderes ist doch auch nicht zu erwarten; oder?
Ist doch nicht so, dass es jemals anders war.

Und die Hoffnung, dass Olaf Lindner, der nun nicht mehr ganz so neue Öffentlichkeitsarb... -nennen wir ihn lieber Öffentlichkeits'zuständige'- 
denn mit Arbeit ist da ja nich viel, 
etwas daran ändert, ist doch schneller gestorben als eine Eintagsfliege bei Dauerregen.

Würde wenigstens Seggelke als GF etwas auf dem Kasten haben, hätte er die Pressemitteilungen erwähnt, die zumindest die Anglerprintmedien nach wie vor brav abdrucken, aber auf die Idee kommt er gar nicht. Sagt auch viel über seine Fähigkeiten.

Es gab m.W.n. nur einen einzigen _Versuch_ etwas von sich aus in allgemeinen Medien zu platzieren 
und das war der "Leser"brief, den Frau Dr. an (wars nich die Süddeutsche?) verschickte 
und der erst gar nicht gedruckt wurde.
Das ist so hochpeinlich, dass einem die Worte fehlen!

Es gibt kein Unternehmen, keine andere Institution, 
die ein solch mieses PR-Management aufweist!

Gefallen hat mir das Statement: _"Umfang und Reichweite sollten ihnen bekannt sein und wurde über den  gesamten Verlauf ja auch in Ihrem Medium ausführlich begleitet."_

Eine Bankrotterklärung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt -  Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*

Bankrotterklärung finde ich noch milde ausgedrückt..


----------



## kati48268 (25. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt -  Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*

Der eigentliche Witz ist ja, 
dass die ihre "Arbeit" ganz ernsthaft 
auch noch toll finden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt -  Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*

hör bloss auf..............


----------



## harzsalm (25. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt -  Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*

Mensch,da fällt doch einem doch das Ei aus der Hose und  zwar in Scheiben!!!


----------



## seekatzehorst (25. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt -  Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*

Moin zusammen!
Wenn ich das Lese hier.Frage ich mich ob der Kollege vom DAfV etwas verwirt ist.Vieleicht kann er nichts dafür.Aber dann sollte er bitte ein Arzt aufsuchen.Das ist mehr als Peinlich.Sorry! Wir sind alle nicht Perfekt.        Aber man sollte zu seinen Fehler die man macht auch stehn.
Zu den Komentar da oben brauch nichts zu sagen.(zeitlich örtlich begrenzte Regulierung)was auch immer die damit meinen.
Von nichts und garnichts ne Ahnung.Und wär keine Ahnung hat, kann auch nichts Veröffentlichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt -  Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*

Ja Horst, es ist schlimm, was da abgeht.

Schlimmer:
Politik denkt, die vom DAFV sprechen im Namen auch anständiger Angler und nicht nur organisierter Sport- und Angelfischer ..

Totengräber des Angelns...........


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt -  Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*

Übrigens:
NACH wie vor KEINE Veröffentlichung des DAFV zum Thema in Nichtanglermedien

NACH wie vor KEINE Rücknahme seitens des DAFV und öffentliche Richtigstellung, dass man grundsätzlich nur nicht "nicht pauschalen Verboten" zustimme, sondern grundsätzlich gegen Angelverbote wäre

NACH wie vor KEINE Unterstützung von ANGLERDEMO bei der Klage...

Die sitzen auf ihren hochbezahlten Hauptamtlerstühlen im DAFV, schieben sich den Daumen in den Xxxxx,  und lassen Lars unbezahlt als Privatmann die Arbeit machen, für die sie eigentlich bezahlt werden und unterstützen dabei ihn noch nicht mal (fallen ihm höchstens noch in den Rücken).


----------



## kati48268 (26. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt -  Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*



seekatzehorst schrieb:


> Aber man sollte zu seinen Fehler die man macht auch stehn.


Tatsächlich ist das:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Der eigentliche Witz ist ja,
> dass die ihre "Arbeit" ganz ernsthaft
> auch noch toll finden...


das Kernproblem mit dem Bundesverband.
Aus ihrer Sicht machen die alles richtig und gut.

Das bedeutet gleichzeitig:
Es kann bei Anglern auch keinerlei Hoffnungen auf Änderungen, Verbesserungen, Reformen,... geben!
_Denn warum sollte man etwas ändern, wenn doch alles richtig und gut ist?_
Die Struktur des Bundesverbandes lässt auch kaum Druck zu Änderungen seitens der Mitglieder zu.
Es macht also auch keinen Sinn etwas von Innen hraus ändern zu wollen, das funktioniert schlichtweg nicht.

Und da:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Politik denkt, die vom DAFV sprechen im Namen auch anständiger Angler und nicht nur organisierter Sport- und Angelfischer ..


auch dies Fakt ist,
auch wenn ich es anders formulieren würde,
_-der Politik ist es schlichtweg egal, ob es intern bei Anglern brodelt und wie wenig Angler im BV organisiert sind, 
das ist für die verständlicherweise nicht ihr Problem, wenn Angler nicht mit Ihrer Vertretung zufrieden sind; 
das müssen die selbst ändern & solange ist der einzige(!) Bundesverband derjenige, der für alle Angler offiziell spricht-_
sind wir schlichtweg am Arxch!

Die Lösung kann nur sein, dass so viele Mitglieder austreten, dass mit diesen ein anderer BV entsteht, der dann bei entsprechendem Organisationsgrad offiziell zusätzlicher oder alleiniger neuer Ansprechpartner/Vertreter wird
und der alte, unfähige BV zeitgleich ausgelöscht wird oder Mitgliederzahlenmäßig in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwindet.


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt -  Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*

ich befürchte Kati, bis es so weit kommt, wird es längst zu spät sein.
Denn was nutzt uns ein toller verband, wenn Angeln weitgehenst verboten ist ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt -  Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*

Das befürchte ich nach neuesten Entwicklungen leider auch


----------



## Brillendorsch (26. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt -  Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*

was ich nicht begreife ist, es gibt ca 500 000 organisierte Angler. Denen macht es nichts aus, dass ihre Beiträge einfach so verplempert werden. Aber nur ganz wenige spenden für Anglerdemo.  Nicht einmal 5 Euro.#q#c


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt -  Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> was ich nicht begreife ist, es gibt ca 500 000 organisierte Angler. Denen macht es nichts aus, dass ihre Beiträge einfach so verplempert werden. Aber nur ganz wenige spenden für Anglerdemo.  Nicht einmal 5 Euro.#q#c



Die finden halt die Arbeit des DAFV gut und Widerstand wie von Anglerdemo doof. Muss man in einer Demokratie einfach akzeptieren! Wir haben auch 180.000 Meeresangler in Deutschland und davon haben bisher ca. 500 die Initiative Anglerdemo finanziell unterstützt. Der Rest sieht vermutlich ausreichend Alternativen für die Zukunft. Oder die letzten freien Gebiete sind momentan noch immer zu viele freie Gebiete.

Aber Frau Hendricks hat ja erklärt, dass sie die Länder angewiesen hat, auch dort die Natura 2000 Flächen so wie die Gebiete in den AWZ zu schützen.

So sind aktuell weitere Verbote in küstennähe durch die Länder S-H und MVP in Planung. Wenn wir uns die Natura 2000 Karte anschauen, wissen wir das dann nicht mehr viele Flächen zur Verfügung stehen.

Aus diesem Grund ist eine (erfolgreiche) Klage zwingend erforderlich, um vorher klare Regelungen festzulegen, wann ein Verbot rechtlich zulässig ist und wann nicht.

Leider hat das nur ein Bruchteil der Angler in Deutschland bisher verstanden. Es ist 5 nach 12 und noch eine Minute weiter hat sich das Meeresangeln hier erledigt!


----------



## Bratfischangler (26. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt -  Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*

Naja, außer hier im Forum & in der Bild Zeitung kann der gemeine Angler der nicht gerade an der Küste ist oder war davon nicht viel mitbekommen. Ich habe mir sicher 100 Vereins HPs angesehen ohne auch nur einen hinweis auf Anglerdemo bzw. die anstehende Klage. Ca. 30 Vereine habe ich angeschrieben, da kam nix zurück & auch viele die hier mitlesen, könnten wenigstens dieses auf die Vereins HPs klatschen oder in den Vereinszeitungen darauf hinweisen. Macht aber keiner, zumindest habe ich noch keinen Verein gefunden der hier irgendwo seinen Mitgliedern etwas mitteilt, außer bla bla hocke in der hocke usw.. Am WE war ich in Bremen in einem Angelgeschäft, nix. Ich habe meine Spenden getätigt. Das es dem Rest erstmal am Hintern vorbei geht bis sie nicht mal mehr im Puff oder eigenem Tümpel fischen dürfen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt -  Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*



Bratfischangler schrieb:


> Das es dem Rest erstmal am hintern vorbei geht bis sie nicht mal mehr im Puff oder eigenem Tümpel fischen dürfen....



Dieser Stein rollt schon - Angelverbote wg. Natura 200 (Niedersachsen, Sachsen Anhalt im speziellen), jetzt will die EU-Bürokratie auch schon direkt Süßwasserangler anfangen einschränken:
 EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant

Ich hab lange und früh genug gewarnt uns gesagt wehrt euch..

Daher bin ich Lars so dankbar dafür, was er angestossen hat.


----------



## Hezaru (26. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt -  Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> was ich nicht begreife ist, es gibt ca 500 000 organisierte Angler. Denen macht es nichts aus, dass ihre Beiträge einfach so verplempert werden. Aber nur ganz wenige spenden für Anglerdemo.  Nicht einmal 5 Euro.#q#c


Kaum ein Angler weis das es einen BV gibt.Man zahlt Verbandsbeitrag als Vereinsmitglied, fertig.
Das schlimme ist das unser Bundeslobbyverband von Politikern als Ansprechpartner gesehen wird und absolut unfähig ist.
Und die Beitragszahler bekommen das nicht mal mit.
Ich bin in einigen anderen Lobbyverbänden, da läuft das anders und ich bezahle die Beiträge gerne, das ist es wert.
Das erst 500 Angler für die Klage  gespendet haben erschreckt mich jetzt ein bischen, zeigt aber auch wie schwierig unsere Situation ist.
Ich schätze mal das 99% der Angler sich nicht für Angelpolitik interessieren, dazu bezahlen wir ja Verbände.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt -  Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal das 99% der Angler sich nicht für Angelpolitik interessieren, dazu bezahlen wir ja Verbände.


99,7%


----------



## prinz1 (27. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt -  Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*

Hallo!

Ich bin KEIN Meeresangler, habe aber trotzdem meinen Obolus geleistet!
Klar könnte ich sagen, ich war und werde wohl die nächste Zeit auch net zum Meeresangeln kommen, ABER :

WEHRET DEN ANFÄNGEN !!!!

Bitte unterstützt Anglerdemo weiterhin für das, was eigentlich andere machen müssten!
Die Jungs sind echt spitze.

Ich sehe zu, das nächsten Monat der nächste Fuffi an Euch wandert!
Nochmal danke an alle "Anglerdemo" Macher, Mitmacher, Helfer und stille Unterstützer.

Petri

der prinz


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt -  Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*



prinz1 schrieb:


> Klar könnte ich sagen, ich war und werde wohl die nächste Zeit auch net zum Meeresangeln kommen, ABER :
> 
> WEHRET DEN ANFÄNGEN !!!!


Das ist genau der Punkt - während DAFV und Konsorten hier weiter schlafen, macht Lars wenigstens was.

Und ihr seht ja an den kommenden natura2000 Verboten (NDS, S-S) und wie jetzt die EU schon direkt beim Süßwasserangeln mit Angler "regulieren" will, dass es schon über die Anfänge raus ist - und auch da unternimmt der DAFV ja nichts..


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt -  Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*

Beim Thema Aal isses nicht anders als hier bei den Angelverboten AWZ/Fehmarnbelt.

Nur, dass es mit dem Anglerverband Niedersachsen einen guten Landesverband gibt, der aktiv und konstruktiv an die Öffentlichkeit geht, während hier beim Angelverbot LSFV-SH, LAV-MeckPomm und DMV ja weder bei Politik noch in der Öffentlichkeit auch nur ansatzweise was Konstruktives für Angler hinbringen.

Hier zum Aal, betrifft  ja auch die Küste:
*Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist es, wenns auch in der Nichtangler/Verbandspresse vorkommt..*

Wo also der DAFV seit seiner Gründung schon komplett versagt (H-K - nicht veröffentlichte Leserbriefe in der Süddeutschen als "Beweis" für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit), zeigt der Anglerverband Niedersachsen einmal mehr, wie es geht:
*Angler sehen sich als Anwälte des Aals*
https://www.weser-kurier.de/region/...gler-wollen-aale-schuetzen-_arid,1678145.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt -  Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit*

Mal sehen, ob LSFV-SH oder DAFV jetzt tätig werden beim geplanten Gesetz in Schleswig Holstein zum sanktionieren (war ja bis jetzt nicht möglich)...

* Bin grade erst Dokumente am durchackern, aber dass da bei "Wirtschaftlichen Folgen" steht, es gäbe keine, weil die Wirtschaft bereits stark durch die Aufnahme von Tagesfangbeschränkungen für Dorsch ins EU-Fischereirecht betroffen gewesen sei, ist unterirdisch und ZYNISCH!!. *

Die Tagesfangbeschränkungen habe gerade bei den gewerblichen Anbietern von Angelkutterfahrten und Angelbooten für starke Umsatzeinbußen gesorgt. 

Die jetzt durch die Änderung des Landesfischereigesetzes geplante Schaffung von besseren Sanktionsmöglichkeiten würde dagegen nix mehr ausmachen..

Alles nicht gut für meinen Blutdruck und macht mir Politik(er) (insbesondere wie MP Günther (CDU) und die FDPler, die vorher bei Anglerdemo große Töne spuckten) kein Stück sympathischer oder glaubwürdig(er).

Nicht zu vergessen:
Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern!

Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.


----------

